# Rhom?



## htse (Jan 25, 2011)

is that a rhom?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

any pics ?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yes its a rhom


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

100% serrasalmus rhombeus, looks like a black diamond rhombeus


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> 100% serrasalmus rhombeus, looks like a black diamond rhombeus


x2....

looks like hes gunna be quite a good looking P


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Rhom


----------



## htse (Jan 25, 2011)

dunno what can i do with his mouth? should i add some salt in?


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

looks like my blue diamond that is about the same size....


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

looks like my rhom , 
and this is beauty my friend


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

If the bottom lip is smashed and exposed (which it looks like from the pic), then it should be just fine and will heal back up and you wouldn't even know it was there. I had a couple of fish just like that, and it healed just fine.


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

hey hste =D, sorry about the bottom lip, he had to be protected in a breeder net, or he would have been eaten


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

by what?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

S. rhombeus


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

by my bigger rhom


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Briaan said:


> by my bigger rhom


Have you applied for a darwin award yet?


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't get it, Darwin award?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So did you sell your rhom yet?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Briaan said:


> I don't get it, Darwin award?


A stupidity award. Darwin's theory of evolution was survival of the fittest. The stupid do not survive.

He is refering to you keeping two rhoms together as being stupid.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cluster is so polite, he even breaks it down for him









He is always helping out, no matter the question or circumstances, cluster for mod of the yr


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

In terms of animals it is survival of the fittest, that now obviously changed, and it was with a breeder cage, I couldn't sell the rhoms intime when I got marks, what else should I have done? Let it run freely? Ask yourself is it stupid or was it a good choice, and get off my dick, you still mad about me selling marks Rhom? You may be knowledgeable but you need to get over it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't buy a fish your can't properly house. I like to call it common sense. Not so common anymore.


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

i can house it, and the rhoms ended up fine, not liek they got eaten, and the rhoms were both sold within the same week, everything went well, common sense also states, dont assume sh*t until you know all the details, not so common in smart asses anymore either.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You put one rhom in a breeder box. Thats not properly housing. But lets thank god that they are with responsible owners now


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

Except the owner is also re selling it again don't assume sh*t


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It is a rhom.

CLOSED


----------

